# let's see some scratch built parts



## rdnlowfab (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm calling all my crafstman to show off their hand built parts. nothing bought,nothing modified,just strait up built from scratch!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

phantom grill for a 60









chain steering wheel
















only things not scratch built are pump blocks and motors, and the batteries themselves. all plumbing, fittings, dumps, slowdowns, tank, rack, cables, terminals, and solenoids are scratch built









functioning colorbars









chandelier









beer bottles









OG compass









autotronic eye









seats









Archer TV antenna









I'm sure there's a few more things laying around, but I'd have to dig'em out:biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

subs...


















pumps an dumps...flexible wire an hard lines


















wood door...used popsicle sticks









all but da body, chassi, grill, bumpers, brake booster, axle, trailin arms, an a-arms r scratch built...door panels, seats, rear deck, interior tub, center console, top of dash modified wit original, speakers, optima batteries/battery mount, firewall, hydro cylinders, and plumbin/wirin.













































air tank an plumbin...









optima battery, connectors, battery housin/box, an wirin...sry didn't get a pic of da air compressors but da housin/box is dere. 









bed liner...









z-rack wit cylinders, rear suspension cylinder, an all plumbin/wirin...









sub box attached to original center console...thanx to ponch1969's how to on fiber glass look sub box thread. may have spelled his id wrong...sry bout dat.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Intercooler...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

NICE TOPIC START RDNLOWFAB!!! welcome to LIL newbie!! i see your from texas,,,,your gonna make quick friends!! LOL heres some of my 1 off parts!
sub box fom a dub 1/24 stretched to a 1/20








































frame work for the sub box nissan


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

:bangheadhotobucket is acting up!!! ill post more later!


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

Hood scoop









and everything listed below
frame








full rear suspension. fuel cell, batteries airbags








grille








air tank, compressors


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)




----------



## lowbike1 (Oct 23, 2007)

wow, subscribed


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

sick fabbn skills goin on in here :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

my first try at dis...jus tryin to get da basic shape. aircraft pump wit adex dump...


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

NICE:thumbsup:MY FINGERS ARE TOO FAT TO FAB SOMETHIN THAT SMALL:biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Fat fingers are better for other things...Haha. damn id add to it but all of it shown I've done, so it would be a rerun. Definitely some skills up in here tho.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Opened glove box














Working 4 link suspension














Entire block of this engine is scratchbuilt, from blueprints off the cummins website for a steam turbo diesel


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

good work Brian!!! I never would have thought to use a slot hinge for the glove box! and the engine came out great!


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

1/12 scale hydro set for my 57 belair :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Sick job!!



dinkLooks sick said:


> 1/12 scale hydro set for my 57 belair :biggrin:


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

thank Jevries. much appreciated


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

dink said:


> 1/12 scale hydro set for my 57 belair :biggrin:


Damn thats bad homie!!!


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

dink said:


> 1/12 scale hydro set for my 57 belair :biggrin:


MOST REALISTIC SETUP IVE SEEN IN A WHILE.:thumbsup::worship:


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

Just gotta finish painting the rack and the batteries so I can wire everthing.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

dink said:


> 1/12 scale hydro set for my 57 belair :biggrin:


NICE!! got pics of the rest of the car?! those pumps look good!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

sinicle said:


> good work Brian!!! I never would have thought to use a slot hinge for the glove box! and the engine came out great!


It was the only thing that would fit that small. And still have a movement that isn't all whack!

Id add a parts list from my radical f250 dubbed transformer but as it is, written down it takes up a page and im not even to the engine or interior yet...so ill wait..lmao.


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

hocknberry said:


> NICE!! got pics of the rest of the car?! those pumps look good!!


 I got picks on my build page. This car has got a long way to go


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

Heres sum of mine. 

rear spoiler










custom sideskirts


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

cool thread


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

door panels-
cut holes into existing door panel, weathered and applied houndstooth print and distressed









































Fallen headliner:
scrap brass roof braces
wire for domelight
used cheap thin toiler paper for headliner fabric--


































Rotten Seats-
cut holes into existing seats, bent wire into spring designs,









































Retractible 64 impala

























Dash/cd 









Dipstick


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

customcoupe68 said:


> door panels-
> cut holes into existing door panel, weathered and applied houndstooth print and distressed
> 
> 
> ...


really nice detail work...like dat how dat hard top re-tracks. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

A couple of things I've made
54 bird








47-53 chevy grille guard








39 chevy banjo








39 chevy fender skirts


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Can Anyone show me how 2 build sam batteries?


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

1942aerosedan said:


> A couple of things I've made
> 54 bird
> 
> 
> ...


am I mistaken, but didn't you also make some 58 trailmaster side mirrors/spotlights?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

dink said:


> 1/12 scale hydro set for my 57 belair :biggrin:


now thats bad ass right there.. great work ...:thumbsup:


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

sinicle said:


> am I mistaken, but didn't you also make some 58 trailmaster side mirrors/spotlights?


No I wish I actually found those in a pile of spotlight parts I came across on Ebay. I just tried my hand at recasting them and failed.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

1942aerosedan said:


> No I wish I actually found those in a pile of spotlight parts I came across on Ebay. I just tried my hand at recasting them and failed.


 WELL TRY AGAIN!!!


I want a set!!!:roflmao:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

custom interior









tube frame








rear part of crew cab









custom frame








all but the cab,hood and part of the sleeper








the white parts lol








seats








bedwork and frame


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

tube frame







What's this for?????? Bad ass


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

darius its for a ford courier project...the frame is painted now but i cant figure out what i want to do with the front of the truck so its on hold lol


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Built a chassis for a mates F-350,its going to be towing a Galaxie trailer


----------



## kruzer22 (Jul 29, 2011)

Holy s#!+ that chassis is too wicked! Nice work dude!


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

i did a lil scratch building on the 39 coupe inteioe i added a rear seat and door panels cus it didnt have any what do you guys think?


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

Heyy damaged what did you use to build those air valves? That whole chassis looks legit as hell!


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

SidewayzS15 said:


> Heyy damaged what did you use to build those air valves?


Evergreen styrene.
item #164 square strip.80x.80(2mmx2mm)
Item #222 round rod .62(1.6mm)
And for the fittings used some small hex jewellery beads,that i found in a craft shop.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

kruzer22 said:


> Holy s#!+ that chassis is too wicked! Nice work dude!


X-2 :thumbsup:IMPRESSED, YOU DO VERY CLEAN WORK


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

aircraft pump with adex dump...first attempt and final re-built


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

That looks amazing darin..sick shit bro


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

SlammdSonoma said:


> That looks amazing darin..sick shit bro


thanx Slammed bro'...i got the look i was going for. now to just make 3 more an a tank for a whole set up...lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

those pumps are badass... u might be able to find some + shaped beads at a craft store that would save time on makin em everytime lol


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

kykustoms said:


> those pumps are badass... u might be able to find some + shaped beads at a craft store that would save time on makin em everytime lol


thanx bro'...i hear ya. but i'm only going to b making 4 pumps with a single tank...i'm not planning on making any more after that. unless Raul a.k.a 65rivi wants another set...i'm not going to b going into major production with it. sry fellas...its just very time consuming.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Let's see em


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

i recently finished building these adex joints and some classic squares ..... now to the silicone does anyone have some tips for making molds for peices this small ????


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

TTT for greatness! Plus this is one of the sickest topics on here, def gettign a link to best of. and this *SOB!* Wish I would've seen this before I finished my 31 ford woodie! I used the stock decals and crap. :facepalm:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

IDK what qualifies something as scratchbuilt but heres of what I would consider scratchbuilt.










































Dont know if these would qualify or not, but theres alot of handmade stuff in these. 









































































































I made the sliding ragtop or phantom top and the paint on this.

















Pretty much everybuild I do has a few scratchbuilt parts.


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

U selling them cross lace rims bro if so hit me up with a PM
http://i687.photobucket.com/albums/vv239/DLOStyles/RIMSM001.jpg


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Here's a padlock latch I made for "Love Machine"








Based off this photo








Here's a spoon I did for my cousin's replica. She needed it for the ignition on the 1:1








And a coil for the same car








Grenade shifter for warsr








Not to be forgotten are all the items I built for "Green Harvest". 
































































And my garage 








Also made a couple things for Brian but can't find pics


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

Sin i love green harvest dude very nice detail .... and D-lo you Killed it with that grand Prix Boi.....nice work guys ..


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

LONG WAYS FROM BEING COMPLETE ......


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

sinicle said:


> Here's a padlock latch I made for "Love Machine"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

a while ago i decided to build a 1/12 57 chevy still in the works, its going to be a mid 60's lowrider and needed the parts to make it rite, they dont sell a 1/12 scale 5.20 so i cut down the kit tires,also needed some organ pipies for the rear package tray and a pair of spot lites so i made these,and the coolest part of these build to me will be the 57 buick grille, made from two part clay along with the spot lites being made from the same, i got my man DLOstyles casting this stuff up in resin.going to be cool !!
















































also doing an tuck an roll in interior.
before








and so far.


----------



## lowdown63 (Nov 15, 2005)

thats fucking awesome Gary!!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Opened glove box
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no offence, but the cummins 12 valves look way cooler than the 24 valves


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

gseeds said:


> a while ago i decided to build a 1/12 57 chevy still in the works, its going to be a mid 60's lowrider and needed the parts to make it rite, they dont sell a 1/12 scale 5.20 so i cut down the kit tires,also needed some organ pipies for the rear package tray and a pair of spot lites so i made these,and the coolest part of these build to me will be the 57 buick grille, made from two part clay along with the spot lites being made from the same, i got my man DLOstyles casting this stuff up in resin.going to be cool !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Looks great Gary!! I need to do some frenched antenna one of these days. After I get the rims molded, I'm going to cut up some of the casted ones and use the rim to make some tru's and some dayton style spokes. Keyword "TRY"!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Camera won't focus any more than this but this is one of many cylenoids goin in WCPL.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

SOME PARTS I'VE MADE

P/U SKIRTS









iPOD









TV SCREEN FAB









CTR CONSOLE AND SUB FIBERGLASS BOX

























BUMBER GAURD FROM STYRENE


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

You left out few other parts smiley


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

this dude did a whole car i think this is his second or third whip
http://www.modelcarsmag.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=49928&st=0


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> Camera won't focus any more than this but this is one of many cylenoids goin in WCPL.


Man you can't spell.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lownslow302 said:


> this dude did a whole car i think this is his second or third whip
> http://www.modelcarsmag.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=49928&st=0


Now this is pretty cool!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

made a 98 ford ranger front end... only part stock is part of the hood the middle grill bar and piece of the bumper... headlights are 93 f150
only part of the interior i didnt make is the seatsseats and ps controller 








3d skull i made out of flat stock styrene









more pics here
http://s18.photobucket.com/albums/b142/kykustoms/98 ranger/


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

D.L.O.Styles said:


> IDK what qualifies something as scratchbuilt but heres of what I would consider scratchbuilt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you have a how to on the sliding rag top ? thanks.


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

thanks for starting this thread. it has given me some good ideas.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

*SWAMP COOLERS FOR YOUR BOMBS*


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*Scratchbuild alluminum Z-rack and working cylinders.*


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

jevries said:


> *Scratchbuild alluminum Z-rack and working cylinders.*


That's awesome. I was gonna bump this thread too but had already bumped enough.. lol


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

jevries said:


> *Scratchbuild alluminum Z-rack and working cylinders.*


SHOWOFF!!!! Just playing Jevries, this work here is overwhelming to look at.. You are definately a boss in this game! Keep it up man! :h5:


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

jevries said:


> *Scratchbuild alluminum Z-rack and working cylinders.*


that's so fuckin cool ! i saw the trike on your site, that's skillz!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

jevries said:


> *Scratchbuild alluminum Z-rack and working cylinders.*


:biggrin::worship::worship: thats amazing


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

There's a crazy amount of quality work in this thread!!:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

before everyone gets all excited about jevries' crazy builds, you should be aware that he's Dutch. so that means that he's probably got a huge team of Inuit slaves making all this shit for him!!!

OK OK, he MIGHT not have Inuit slaves.....ANYMORE! but he is Dutch. did you know that the majority of history's sucessful/legendary scientests are Dutch. that still gives him an unfair advantage! CHEATIN ASS SOMEBITCH!!!!


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## texasfinest (Jul 9, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

3d printed


----------



## texasfinest (Jul 9, 2012)

Man those are sweet! You selling them?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

just the wires the skulls are one offs


----------



## texasfinest (Jul 9, 2012)

How much? Are they 1/24, 1/25th scale?


----------

